# Ideas for water spells?



## RangerWickett (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm trying to give a villain a few nice offensive water spells, but the druid list doesn't have anything interesting. I only have core books, and I'm willing to make up rules myself. I just need some ideas.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2007)

How about a spell the conjures a wave that basically bull rushes?


----------



## Celebrim (Mar 22, 2007)

Water evocation/conjuration spells have always had a balance problem of being too much utility when used for problems other than what they were intended for - for example, quenching fires, destroying water elementals, ruining books, filling things with water, etc. - and not being very effective at what they were intended to do - push things around.


----------



## Presto2112 (Mar 22, 2007)

How about a spell that produces a blade that's effectively a jet of highly pressurized water (a la a pressure washer)  it can do damage equivalent to a frost short sword, with the additional effect of an _obscuring mist_.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2007)

Waterball?

Rock to Mud fits
Miasma
Ice Spells
Water spout
Whirlpool
the various Cloud and Mist spells fit the theme
as would acid and poison spells


----------



## Tinner (Mar 22, 2007)

For a villain?
What's wrong with Horrid Wilting?
I know I've heard of a spell that forces the target to begin drowning, as his lungs fill with conjured water. Can't remember where though.
You could modify tree-stride into "puddle-jumper" which could be handy if there are enough water sources nearby.
If the villain has some way to breathe water, give him a spell that let's him instantly flood the area around him. Maybe some sort of modified wall of water that puts the caster inside a large cube of standing water?


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2007)

Tinner said:
			
		

> I know I've heard of a spell that forces the target to begin drowning, as his lungs fill with conjured water. Can't remember where though.
> ?




Crisis of Breath? its a psionic power and could work


----------



## Southern Oracle (Mar 22, 2007)

Pick any energy spell and convert it to water.  In _Avatar: The Last Airbender,_ Kitara's waterbending slices through stone.  You could have _scalding ray_ instead of _scorching ray,_ a _waterball_ that deals impact damage instead of a _fireball,_ etc., etc.  Someone mentioned a wave that bull rushes...you could simply convert the _Bibgy_ spells into water globes instead of hand-shaped force effects.


----------



## Set (Mar 22, 2007)

*Riptide.* 
Generates a tide-like wave of force.

Evocation [Force]
Level: Drd 2, Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5ft./2 levels)
Target, Effect or Area: Cone (up to one target / caster level)
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Special (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes

Description
The forsaken elves are not known for their creative impulses, but this spell was fashioned by one of their seafaring mages, a privateer and sea witch by the name of El-Edrell.  He would use its magic to repel hostile boarders (or passengers who had overstayed their welcome, it is rumored) by washing them off of their feet and sweeping them overboard.

Spell Effect
When this spell is invoked, it creates a wave of blue-green force that sweeps all in the affected area from their feet.  The effect is treated as a Trip attempt on each affected target, with no roll required of the caster.  Each target rolls to retain their footing, making resistance checks against Strength or Dexterity, whichever is better, against the DC of the spell (not the casters Strength score).  The tide is treated as a Medium-sized creature for purposes of modifiers to this roll, and a target with 4 or more legs, or otherwise superior stability over the human form (such as an ooze) gains a +4 stability modifier to this check.

Subjects affected by this spell do not gain an attack of opportunity to trip the caster if they succeed in retaining their footing, although the spellcasting itself may provoke a standard attack of opportunity normally.

Arcane Material Components: A pint of seawater that is poured out in the direction of the spells area of effect.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 22, 2007)

Rupture, a spell that causes the targets cells to fill with too much water and rupture. Multi-round spell, and in the first round can be confused for droplets of sweat covering the entire body... Target gets a fortitude save each round, and if they save the effect stops in two or three rounds. Kind of like the opposite of horrid wilting...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Remember the movie X-Men when the politician 'dies'?

A spell that turns the victim into water, killing him.

This can be a disintigrate-like spell where there's a Fort save to 'hold himself together' and only take partial damage, or it can be a Power Word Kill-type spell that is a bit more direct, or even a Wail of the Banshee-type spell that kills multiple people.

You could even call it _Watery Grave_ or something else ominous.


----------



## phindar (Mar 23, 2007)

There's a feat called Energy Substitution.  You could make one called Elemental Substitution that would allow you to change a spell's elemental effects.  Gust of Wind becomes a Blast of Water.  Fireball becomes Waterball, Scorching Ray becomes a firehose-like blast.  (This is pretty much how AE treats the elemental family of spells.)  You could also go Energy Sub- Cold, since that's linked to water (and killing people with ice is kind of like killing them with water).


----------



## Twowolves (Mar 23, 2007)

Both the Spell Compendium and Eldritch Sorcery (Necromancer Games) have some pretty good water-themed spells in them, as well as the Advanced Player's Manual (Green Ronin).


----------



## Jesus_marley (Mar 23, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remember the movie X-Men when the politician 'dies'?
> 
> A spell that turns the victim into water, killing him.
> 
> ...




Liquify.... or Puree.

As for other ideas, A spell called Bloat that causes the target to swell inside their armour and receive crushing damage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 23, 2007)

Waterball, an alternative for fireball. Plus it douses any nonmagical fire.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> How about a spell that produces a blade that's effectively a jet of highly pressurized water (a la a pressure washer)  it can do damage equivalent to a frost short sword, with the additional effect of an _obscuring mist_.



This makes me think it'd be a cool water-version of _Blade Barrier_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, Wall of Water.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 23, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Waterball, an alternative for fireball. Plus it douses any nonmagical fire.




wow third time - either great minds think alike or many just do not bother to read....

would Grease work as a water spell? perhaps call it Slippery instead


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> wow third time - either great minds think alike or many just do not bother to read....



I was thinking the same thing, except I missed the second time. 


			
				Tonguez said:
			
		

> would Grease work as a water spell? perhaps call it Slippery instead



I was thinking of that, then thought it might be a variant of Rock to Mud.

Or, how about a spell that absorbs the 80% of your body that is water? Death by dehydration? _Dehydrate_ sounds about right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 23, 2007)

How about _Geyser;_ deals 50% water damage, 50% fire damage. 

Thinking of Yellowstone's Old Faithful.


----------



## atomn (Mar 23, 2007)

Have you checked Stormwrack?  I don't have it in front of me but it seems like it should have a wealth of water spells.


----------



## Presto2112 (Mar 23, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or, how about a spell that absorbs the 80% of your body that is water? Death by dehydration? _Dehydrate_ sounds about right.





There is a spell in the Spell Compendium called Extract Water Elemental.  it does just what it says.  It sucks the water out of a creature, doing Xd6 damage to a single creature, and if that's enough to kill them, it creates a water elemental of the same size as the creature the spell killed.


----------



## atomn (Mar 23, 2007)

Here are some druidic water spells that aren't in the PHB or Complete series:
Rogue Wave (From Dragon 314 p46)
Geyser (From Dragon 334 p75)
Rushing Waters (From Underdark p61)
Drown (From Underdark p58)
Curse of Spilt Water (From Dragon 334 p74)
Extract Water Elemental (From Dragon 314 p46)
Drown, Mass (From Underdark p58)
Tsunami (From Dragon 314 p47)

Although it's a sorcerer/wizard spell, it sounds apt for a druid:
Shark Bolt (From Dragon 334 p76)


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 23, 2007)

A spell called Wave Shield...

Creates a hollow cylinder of water 5' radius and 10' tall, centered on the caster, but with no top or bottom. Againt any attack originating outside of the cylinder, it grants concealment (20% miss chance). It has no effect on spells originating inside the cylinder, but on spells and effects originating outside... Electricity passes through normally, and charges the water for one round, and anything passing through it will take electricity damage equal to the effect that charged it. The effects of multiple electricity effects stack, though their durations do not. Fire and cold damage are blocked, but do their damage to the wave shield, which has hit points equal to 10 x caster level against these effects. Acid is diluted by the wave shield, and does only half damage to those inside the shield, but otherwise acts normally.


----------



## Presto2112 (Mar 23, 2007)

How's about this.  Just made it up.  Adjust the spell level as you see fit.

*Divine Rain*
*Transmutation/Conjuration [See text]*
*Level:*  Clr 5, Drd 6, Pal 4
*Components:*  V, S, M, DF
*Casting Time:*  1 round
*Range:*  Long (400 feet + 40 feet per level)
*Effect:*  One 100 foot radius cloud that rains holy or unholy water
*Duration:*  1 round / level
*Saving Throw:*  No
*Spell Resistance:*  No

Upon completion of this spell, the caster points upward to the sky, and a thin gray beam shoots from his finger.  By the end of the caster’s turn, a cylindrical cloud forms directly above him that rains down either holy water or unholy water, depending on the version of the spell cast.  This cloud moves with the caster, keeping the center point of the cloud above the caster’s head at all times.  This rain inflicts 2d6 points of damage on any creature within the radius of the cloud, if that creature would normally be harmed by holy or unholy water accordingly.  If the sky overhead is already cloudy, then a section of that cloud is affected by the spell instead.

If the holy water version of the spell is cast, this spell contains the Good descriptor.  If the unholy water version of the spell is cast, the spell contains the Evil descriptor.

_Material Component:_  5 pounds of powdered silver (worth 25 gp).


I know that (un)holy water normally does 2d4 damage, but I upped it because a flask of holy water is a single flask, while being rained on is fairly constant.

EDIT:  Upped Cleric and Druid Levels by 1.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2007)

Presto2112 said:
			
		

> There is a spell in the Spell Compendium called Extract Water Elemental.  it does just what it says.  It sucks the water out of a creature, doing Xd6 damage to a single creature, and if that's enough to kill them, it creates a water elemental of the same size as the creature the spell killed.



That's really cool.

How about a _Healing Rain_ spell? Or a water-version of _Goodberry_? Explore the healing side of water as well as the destructive!


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 23, 2007)

Southern Oracle said:
			
		

> In _Avatar: The Last Airbender,_ Kitara's waterbending slices through stone.



And, believe it or not, that is not ridiculous.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thnk Ice. Frozen water

Icicle shards.

Entombing in ice.

Slicking the floor.

Ice elemental summoning.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Mar 23, 2007)

A spell that hurtles glacier toward the enemies, hydroplaning on a layer of water.

A spell that knocks down or bull rushes creatures with water.

A spell that surrounds the victim in a bubble that crushes them with deep pressure (and starts to drown them).

The same spell that, instead of crushing the enemy, freezes the entire sphere.

I like looking at Kitara's waterbending for ideas -- a whip of pressurized liquid is evocative.

A spell that erupts a geyeser beneath the enemy, flinging them into the air and dealing some falling damage when they land.

A spell that "erodes" a character with a million tiny droplets of super-speedy water forces.

A spell that "slaps" a creature with a solid wave (think of what happens when you bellyflop).

A spell that creates a zone of deep water on dry land or even in mid-air (some sort of giant, free-standing swimming pool without walls -- it's held in by magical force).

A spell that lashes the area with torrential rain, soaking everything, making everyone slower, and miring creatures down, detroying property.

A spell that creates an IMMENSE tsunami and thrusts it at the enemies.

A spell that generates a tidal river that sweeps the foes away but leaves allies unharmed.

A spell that creates a downward cascade of water that knocks people down and breaks floors.

Etc.


----------



## Warren Okuma (Mar 24, 2007)

Take regular spells and waterize them.
Disintegrate:  Turn to water.
Flame Strike:  Geyser.
Fireball:  Steam ball.
Wall of Fire:  Wall of Steam
Etc...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 24, 2007)

Obviously, the first step is to use the Elemental Substitution feat- beyond that?

Some ideas:

How about a cantrip or orison that fills your opponent's bladder?

"Better make that Concentration check, Tinkles the Enchanter!"
 

Infusing any water spell with divine energy (which I beleive could be done with a published feat, but I forget which one) should function like a goodly dose of Holy Water...

Reverse the Extract Water Elemental spell and _add_ water to your opponent.  The resultant bloat, electrolytic imbalance, and drowning chances could be just as deadly...

Or perhaps you just heat or freeze the water in your opponent's body...


----------



## Destil (Mar 24, 2007)

These are all 3.0, but here you go:

BLADESTREAM
Evocation
Level: Sor/Wiz 1, Dru 1
Components: V, S, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Effect: One slashing or piercing weapon
Duration: 1 minute / level
Saving Throw: Will negates (object)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)
The blade of weapon touched becomes sounded by a thin layer of water that moves and swirls at tremendous speeds across it's surface. This adds 1d6 slashing damage on a successful attack, though the strange gyroscopic forces at work on the blade, causes a -1 circumstance penalty to attack rolls for the duration. This bonus does not stack with that of a flaming, icy, or shocking weapon's added damage, as this simply extinguishes the fire, freezes the water and shorts out the current, respectively.
Arcane Material Component: A tiny leather dagger sheath, cut from a wineskin.

WATERBLAST
Evocation
Level: Sor/Wiz 2
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close
Effect: See text
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: (see text)
Spell Resistance: Yes
This spell creates a sudden controlled blast of water under high pressure. There are three versions. All can be used to a varying extent to extinguish fires and such, and produce about 10 gallons per caster level if the water is properly collected.
Spray - This effect is a loose but powerful spray of water across a wide area. It creates a cone starting at the caster out to the maximum range of the spell. Any creature or object caught in this blast must make a reflex save or be knocked prone or over (in the case of unsecured objects). Creatures of huge or larger size are immune.
Stream - A more focused and high pressure application of the same amount of water into a stream about one foot in radius, effectively a ray. If you make a ranged touch attack against a creature it can be used as if bull-rush, using an effective strength score of 14+ your caster level (maximum effective strength of 24). The waterstream is counted as a medium sized creature. It can not push a creature or object beyond it's maximum range. It can push an unsecured object across the ground as if it were a creature of the same strength and size as used when determining bull rush results. (See Table 9-1, PH 142)
Jet - Forcing the same amount of water into a jet only the slightest fraction of an inch across, no more than a few hairs wide, can produce a truly staggering force of pure destruction. A waterjet, deals 1d4 slashing & piercing damage / level (maximum 10d4) on a successful ranged touch attack (also a ray) as it shears effortlessly through flesh and along the bone underneath, following the path of least resistance. However, the jet looses potency quickly as air resistance breaks it apart: this form of the spell only deals half damage if used beyond a range equal to your normal melee reach.

I also say yes to the already mentioned 'steam' spells, which deal fire damage but never start fires and leave a damp layer of condensation in the area.


----------

